# Why Western men want to marry Asian women?



## JWilliamson

Asian women are frequently fetishized. Historically, it was very common for Asian women to be portrayed as docile, subservient, exotic, mysterious, and/or seductive. These images can be traced back to Chinese prostitutes who were "imported" into the U.S. back in the 1800s and through the prevalence of "war brides" (Asian women marrying U.S. military servicemen) after World War 2, and these images are constantly reinforced by the media and movies..
Another theory argues that, due to the Women's Rights and feminist movements in recent decades, some White men now find White women to be too independent and strong-willed. As such, these men may consciously or unconsciously perceive Asian women to fit the more traditional docile and subservient wife role. Combined with the cultural stereotypes or fetish of Asian women, many scholars argue these can be some factors that affect why many males (particularly White males) are attracted to Asian women. In this sense, Asian women are not seen as equal partners but rather, as sexual objects to be controlled and used by the male.


----------



## Mweiga

JWilliamson said:


> Asian women are frequently fetishized. Historically, it was very common for Asian women to be portrayed as docile, subservient, exotic, mysterious, and/or seductive. These images can be traced back to Chinese prostitutes who were "imported" into the U.S. back in the 1800s and through the prevalence of "war brides" (Asian women marrying U.S. military servicemen) after World War 2, and these images are constantly reinforced by the media and movies..
> Another theory argues that, due to the Women's Rights and feminist movements in recent decades, some White men now find White women to be too independent and strong-willed. As such, these men may consciously or unconsciously perceive Asian women to fit the more traditional docile and subservient wife role. Combined with the cultural stereotypes or fetish of Asian women, many scholars argue these can be some factors that affect why many males (particularly White males) are attracted to Asian women. In this sense, Asian women are not seen as equal partners but rather, as sexual objects to be controlled and used by the male.


Taking the bait , while your general thrust may be largely correct , from personal observation the last sentence definitely doesn't pan out in practice. Asian women are no different from any other ethnic group of the fairer sex when dealing with control and abuse by males - they don't put up with it and quickly develop effective ways of fighting back. Any misguided male who thinks otherwise is on a hiding to nothing and will come off second.


----------



## jojo

I think western women would answer this by being rather offensive to the sorts of men who lust after asian women, altho you could ask the question the other way round, why do asian women want western men - I dont think you'd like the answer. So I think I'll close this thread as it wont go anywhere informative or useful on the forum. Remember this isnt a sex trade forum

Jo x


----------

